# Wind and weather don't matter



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

We have 14 degrees Celsius and it rains for 2 days. I only open the door because they get crazy in the house and want to grab out.. I didn't think that they got out but see :-D


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2014)

Ya just can't keep a good tort down!!


----------



## JoesMum (May 27, 2014)

They have had a wonderful time


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

Cool. I noticed the nose of that lobatse in with the Herman's. Do you keep those guys all together?


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

These guys aren't lobatsiana. That's spekes and nougeiy. And no I don't only the spekes live together with the European ( 1 Herman 1 Greek). The nougeiy live together with the homeana. I know it isn't the best solution but I haven't got enough place. And I do that know for 3 years and everything go right.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

If it works though. Are you certain about the lobatse, the head on that one in the first picture doesn't look anything like a speks or Nogyuei head. Can you snap some close ups? I'm sure it is what you say. But I've never seen a speks with a head like that. That's the easiest identification of Kinixys too.nit also looks rather orange.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

The second is definitely speks, and that is a very nice Nogyeui btw too.


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Yes at the moment it works. But they will only live in the outside together inside that will never work. Yes for sure I can share pics which I have on my phone at the moment. They are all sleeping so tomorrow I can share new pics





At the moment no more pictures of him.

Thank you yes she's really beautiful. I like her black colour.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

Yeah speks. Cool one too.min that first pic it looked a lot like a lobatse head. Still have your lobatse?


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Thank you. Yes for sure :-D I tried to put them to the spekes in the outside but my spekes male (pic) doesn't like the lobatse male so I have to put them back indoor. I've got a problem with their eating at the moment. I spoke with my animal doctor about and she said its typical that animal which are in captivity for 3/4 years get problems with parasites. So I've I get new fecal of them I send it to an institute in Berlin to look if everything is wrong..


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

I have noticed mine (wild caught as well) will only eat at night and very very early before sunrise. So when I shut the tortoises down for night time. I will put bell pepper and kale and mushrooms mixed together, morning time it's gone. I've also seen the gut system flushed in the time I've had them. The pepper seeds are being excremented out. So try feeding at night before turning the lights off. Lots of soaking help kine acclimate pretty quick too. So good she dropped an egg her 3rd day in. Ha


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Yes I read the threat :-D congrats!
So I've got them since September 2013. And I looked on cites.com for the date of the import it was in April. So they ate very well the hole last month. I can't feed enough. One month ago they stopped eating and get inactive both at the same time! I don't know why.... Now they eat a bit the male get mote active and eat a bit (mushrooms, cucumber) the female is still inactive and eat only sweet think (Malone) but you know I can't feed it everyday. I never see the male soaking or eating in the night. But the female so very much but at the moment she doesn't do that too.. But she doesn't eat at night too.


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Here is the foot mix I make for them. 
After import they only eat mushrooms and tomatoes it was a hard way that they eat this mix.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

Ahh seems like most African species especially WC, it's transitioning into their winter now down south. Even in Mozambique and Tanzania. So they may be naturally cycling themselves to estivate this time of year. Maybe make it a bit warmer than usual to pop them out of it. Or just let it fly. Tortoises can go a while without eating.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

juli11 said:


> View attachment 81710
> View attachment 81712
> 
> 
> ...


What country of origin did those come from? That looks like a natals almost with the white. Spectacular specimen. If you can get cactus try that, and bell peppers red and yellow have been my pairs favorite.


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Yes for sure the most African are wc. But Europe isn't allowed to import most wc animals. So most animals which arrive here are farmbreed animals. (Homeana erosa) here you can get some African species as cb ( psammobates chersina stigmochelys p.p etc) so these two lobatsiana are from the north of SA. I know the seller and he said me that they come from a region in which spekes and lobatsiana are endemic. Because of that its unusual that my spekes (same seller same region) are active now while lobatsiana is inactive and some month ago the spekes were inactive and lobatsiana were active. I don't think it's natal they wild live region was to far north for the east living natals. Yes the colour of the male is nice he is young adult the female hasn't got a so beautiful colour.



At the 7. June is the Hamm show in Germany. There I will ask the seller again about them and about the next coming lobatsiana maybe I get some new guys.


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Oh cactus no. Germany is really the wrong country for cactus :-D but the peppers I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

Definitely a good looking Hingeback. Natals do range into southern Mozambique though. Easiest way to know is if it's upper beak is tricuspid(3 little tiny teeth) they are the only ones that do that. But they're easy to tell apart anyways. They're super small. Especially males.


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Yes I know that they are the smallest but my male is to big for them. You you explain a bit better what you mean with tricuspid and the three little thees? For this my English isn't good enough :-D do you got natals?
I asked my seller for the lobatse and spekes if he can gets natals but he said he can't. I will ask him personally at the Hamm show maybe he can do there anything...


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

I had a natals back in the day. She scaled the outside enclosure fence and got out. Sucked. The pointed end on the top beak won't go to a single point, I found a pic online. It's a bad representation of a tricuspid beak though. But you can kinda tell it goes to three points instead of one. Almost like teeth.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

Would be cool if it was a natals. Those are very very rare in collections, even in Europe. But sometimes they are collected and sent out as speks, and nobody can really tell the difference at a glance so many are out there just unknown as to exactly what they are. Same with zombensis and lobatse.


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Yes that's suck... You got here as a import animal right? I heard about some natals females which offered 2-3 years ago in Spain. They only have female for 4000€ per head.. 
Here is a pic of the head of my female I don't think she's natal


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Yes. Some days ago I saw a belliana belliana in Munich here which was coffered as erosa. I don't want to know how much rare Asian cuoras kinds live in European houses without the knowledge what they exactly are. Kinixys the same much zombensis and belliana belliana are covered as nougeiy here but much nougeiy are covered as zombensis or belliana belliana too to make them more expensive.


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

Yeah that's lobatse. Super awesome pattern though. Yep I paid 15 bucks for her. Was at a show and the guy had them as speks, I gave him 20 and said keep the change. Ha. I have a Belliana Belliana male, but can't find a female. Not many Belliana Belliana came into the US and when they did they were from Somalia or Tanzania with leopards way back when's that's weird they do that. At least they know what they are over there. Here they're just hingebacks. Ha


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Yes that's a proud price. You have to look for breeding farms in Tanzania. I spoke with a man from Czech and he told me that he heard from breeding farm for zombensis. They breed there F1 animals which they can export. But I don't know if he tells the truth. Do you have contact with animals/reptiles exporters in Africa?


----------



## tortadise (May 27, 2014)

That's awesome. I would love that guys info. I do but it's non commercial confiscations so no choice really in species. I know a few Germans that get them in. But they're quite greedy with the zombensis and domergueyi. One day I will find a male zombensis for my female.


----------



## ascott (May 27, 2014)

Nothing better than a tort covered in the earth....mud and dust...FANTASTIC


----------



## juli11 (May 27, 2014)

Haha yes but he doesn't answer me on my emails so I don't know if he really finds the farm. Do you mean that you know breeder of zombensis in Germany? I only know one guy a friend of mine he lives 25km away from me he keeps K. Domerguei 2,2. The females are adult but the males not. And there is one really breeder of them in the south west of Germany but he doesn't sell :-(


----------

